# Macbook Pro



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm interested in the New MacBook Pro. I like the sound of the 15 inch 2.6Ghz with Retina...does anyone know where I can find a good deal in Dubai? And is the MacBook worth it? I am from the UK by the way.

Thanks all.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BurjAlEnglish said:


> I'm interested in the New MacBook Pro. I like the sound of the 15 inch 2.6Ghz with Retina...does anyone know where I can find a good deal in Dubai? And is the MacBook worth it? I am from the UK by the way.
> 
> Thanks all.


The official apple store, would be my recommendation for getting any apple product.. 

MacBook Pro 13, 15 & 17 Inch - Buy Online - Apple Store (United Arab Emirates)

About it being worth it, imho, it really depends on what you are going to use it for.. graphic design, digital editing, A/V work etc.. (and i mean professional grade), it is the way to go for individuals really.. the machines are top-notch .. But if you are just going to use it for regular use I would think its a bit over the top. Also for business use, especially out here, the compatibility issues you are bound to face with interfacing between windows machines (practically all the machines are windows at the office) is something to think about (they've gotten better about the compatibility but it still is by no measure seamless).. finally if going for sheer style points, you really can't beat the macbook pro.. they have the model you mentioned listed at AED 8,999.00, surely isn't cheap..


----------



## Ish (May 15, 2011)

I'm on my third Macbook Pro since 2008 (I keep upgrading and giving my old machines to my brothers family).

True, compatibility issues do exist, but if your office is running MS Office, Microsoft sells Office for Mac. I haven't had compatibility issues with any Office program going from Mac/Windows and visa versa.

Yeah, they are up there a bit in price, but the Macbook Pros are actually made from metal, with only the screen portion being all plastic. I really, really like not having to worry about the thousands of viruses windows can get, which is not to say the Mac OS is impervious, but its so much better.

You can see the that my daughter and I are hardcore Apple users.
[


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Ish said:


> I'm on my third Macbook Pro since 2008 (I keep upgrading and giving my old machines to my brothers family).
> 
> True, compatibility issues do exist, but if your office is running MS Office, Microsoft sells Office for Mac. I haven't had compatibility issues with any Office program going from Mac/Windows and visa versa.
> 
> ...


Mac-porn. Love it!


----------



## Pouriafar (Oct 2, 2012)

there is a website called geegzy , they have some good deals on all electronic products including macs and mobile phones - also they are cheaper a lot than official app store website in dubai


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i have had very good experiences with jadopado
15 inch | JadoPado.com - The UAE's Best Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously.


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you all! I will be using it for professional use - music production as well as graphics. What do you guys think of the Retina MacBook with SSD compared to the normal one? I just hope it's worth the big price. Need to purchase within a week.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BurjAlEnglish said:


> Thank you all! I will be using it for professional use - music production as well as graphics. What do you guys think of the Retina MacBook with SSD compared to the normal one? I just hope it's worth the big price. Need to purchase within a week.


SSD drives (solid state drives) are more reliable, no moving parts etc so while transporting etc you are safe, all the tabs, smart-phones have them now.. might as well go with that option, I would say that replacement (of the ssd) is an issue as it is relatively new tech, but in a macbook there is no replacement so that takes of that lol .. also for the music production/graphics it will definitely be worth it, of course that depends on how efficient you are in using it  .. top notch hardware..


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

What do you mean no replacement? I heard the SSD is changeable? Is this not true?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

BurjAlEnglish said:


> What do you mean no replacement? I heard the SSD is changeable? Is this not true?


Apparently they are replaceable .. (outdated info on my part I apologize), they weren't when the retina model first released but they are now.. it is expensive though, it seems.. 

OWC releases first Retina SSD upgrade | MacFixIt - CNET Reviews


----------



## supsguy (Oct 11, 2012)

Is there an apple store in the UAE?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

supsguy said:


> Is there an apple store in the UAE?


read the second post in this thread, i put up the link there.. ..


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

I got the Pro and love it! Thank you all for your help.


----------

